
There's an OTC drug for lucid dreaming? - dweekly
https://www.amazon.com/Galantamine-Dreaming-Nootropic-Supplement-Tablets/dp/B010N3D1H2/ref=sr_1_3
======
wahern
Pre-sleep treatment with galantamine stimulates lucid dreaming: A double-
blind, placebo-controlled, crossover study:
[https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal...](https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0201246)

~~~
lsh
Wikipedia says the authors of that study have financial ties to the 'Lucidity
Foundation'.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galantamine#Lucid_dreaming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galantamine#Lucid_dreaming)

------
coder4life
Try Xhosa Dream Root

